# DDoS "Bine"



## Heiko (12 Januar 2006)

Der zweite DoS in diesem Jahr hat seinen Namensgeber und damit seinen Namen gefunden:

*Bine* 

*Zeitraum:*
11.01.2006, 13.25 h - 20.00 h

*Beschreibung:* 
kleinerer Angriff gegen den Apache und wirklich heftiger SYN-Flood

*Namensgeber:* 
Katzenhai


----------

